# Southern Lager & Ale Brewers Slab - 1st Get Together



## Plastic Man (23/8/11)

Guys

Thread in new sub forum to get us going. Should make it easier to keep track of things - and might make it easier for other Shire / St George / Gong brewers to find info if interested.

Just to summarise where we got too in other thread.

First meet 2pm Sat 10th Sept - Felons place Engadine. Address to go out via PM closer to the date.

Looking forward to the catch up. :beer: 

Cheers - Richard.


----------



## flano (24/8/11)

http://slabclub.tumblr.com/

sorry somebody had already taken "slab" ...so slabclub it is.

This can be used as a basic website/blog to get the ball rolling.

It is a free site where you can post pics, audio and video .

I hope it is cool that I used the homebrewer logo for a link back here..just let me know if I am breaking any rules and I will fix it.


----------



## Plastic Man (24/8/11)

SLABCLUB

looks good.

I've got some local brewing mates that don't follow AHB so this will be a good/easy link to give them to get their interest.


----------



## humulus (25/8/11)

Ill bring along a list of grain that Kevin at Kirrawee homebrew stocks and get some prices
Looking forward to putting names to faces and having a few brews!!!!
Cheers Glenn


----------



## davelovesbeer (25/8/11)

Sorry guys, will not be able to make it to the inaugural meeting, maybe next one. Watching SLABCLUB with interest


----------

